# Choral Piece



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

The following is a choral piece I wrote for my wife last year as a present and this year recorded as another present. It uses the text from one of my favorite love poems (in the public domain). It is the second movement from a three movement piece. The other two movements are much more complex, daring, and dissonant in tonality. The whole piece recently won a contest and will be toured in Europe next Fall. I will post an update/brochure once I have it.

Please enjoy. Score provided.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

For such a small number of singers, (I hope you thanked, paid them the sound is _very full and rich,_ which, other than the decay resonance of whatever site this was recorded in, is I think primarily due to the care taken and quality of the writing. :tiphat:

For me, what you set up and sustained had the ultimate chord ring quite nastily in my ears -- if it was your intent to make that particular harmony (don't want to be a spoiler before others hear for themselves), it really jarred and seemed out of place. My hunch is that was not your sentiment or intent, but that is how I heard it, _grating_ and not appropriate to the whole. It may have seemed very 'neat' or 'clever' to have brought it to have arrived there, but it does not sit well for me -- at all, i.e. "sounds just completely wrong."

Hearty congratulations on the works' acceptance.


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words and your candor. To me, the last chord fits both musically but especially with the text as we have moved from sexual timidity, shyness, coyness, having a crush perhaps etc. to one of ecstasy and the essence of being as deeply and passionately in love as possible (and the metaphor of the sexual act with a bee fertilizing a flower), something so wonderful and so perfect about what the feeling is like inside by the phrase "lost in balms". Dickinson was so brilliant. I thought what I wrote was appropriate in order to convey that. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## bianca (Oct 2, 2013)

Very nice Torkelburger, clean and effective!


----------

